
A modest JavaScript framework - nate
https://stimulusjs.org/
======
efields
I'm still long on Rails. Outside of webapps that are just this side of native
apps (but still shouldn't be native apps), Stimulus would provide all the
real-time interactivity I would need.

That being said, there's so much Node.JS/React tooling I've gotten really used
to that I'd miss.

